# NAVCOM Galaxy Map Preview



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2011)

This is not the final draft, but here's a sneak peek at the galaxy during the time of SANTIAGO, the year 3286 G.E. 

It shows only a few of the hundreds of thousands of settled worlds in the Democracy and on the Inner and Outer Frontiers. The capital of the Democracy is on Deluros VIII - although the race of Man originated on Earth, the planet was too small and too far from the mainstream of galactic commerce, and the government was moved lock, stock, and barrel to the much larger Deluros VIII many centuries ago.


----------



## Khairn (Feb 25, 2011)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Zinovia (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, looks fantastic!


----------

